# Fluidmaster 300a



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

Anyone ever see a fluidmaster 300a ballcock?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

olemissplumber said:


> anyone ever see a fluidmaster 300a ballcock?


 post a photo or a link ...


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> post a photo or a link ...


Oh I will post a photo but have you ever seen one? 

Anyone else had the pleasure of finding one of these exotic fluidmaster 300a ballcocks? Rare breed I guess.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Sounds dirty...


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

plumberkc said:


> Sounds dirty...


Oh it was nasty,she was squirting everywhere.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

I may have. In my back woods ******* town that i live in there are tons of 3 gal toilets with ball cocks and. Bonus to liveing in the woods there is only 1 plumber here and he is 66. Lucky me


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

budders said:


> I may have. In my back woods ******* town that i live in there are tons of 3 gal toilets with ball cocks and. Bonus to liveing in the woods there is only 1 plumber here and he is 66. Lucky me


I'm about to post a pic of the nasty ho.


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

I guess its not the old orange one? I can't remember what that one was.


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

James420 said:


> I guess its not the old orange one? I can't remember what that one was.


No that was the 200a. It was not anti siphon and violates the plumbing code.


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

I picked that ballcock up during a walk through inspection at an apartment complex in Tennessee.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Olemissplumber said:


> Oh I will post a photo but have you ever seen one?
> 
> Anyone else had the pleasure of finding one of these exotic fluidmaster 300a ballcocks? Rare breed I guess.


 
I Goggled Fluid Master 300A
http://www.homecenter.com/uploads/documents/0DDE8874-CD16-4F56-BD9E-E9676EFFA912.pdf
Here is what showed up see item 10


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> I Goggled Fluid Master 300A
> http://www.homecenter.com/uploads/documents/0DDE8874-CD16-4F56-BD9E-E9676EFFA912.pdf
> Here is what showed up see item 10


Yeah I know I was just curious if anyone else had any experience with them in person.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I have.. If I remember correctly it came in a cheap home depot toilet that a customer furnished.


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I have.. If I remember correctly it came in a cheap home depot toilet that a customer furnished.


I guess so,these came from a supply house that did the plumbing package for the complex. All American standard faucets and fixtures.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

No sir, have never come across one.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

I have seen one of those. They also made the top part out of metal. The metal one sucked! But last one I saw was 23 years ago.


----------

